# Anyone run a Snovac?



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a bunch of narrow residentials. This past winter i had to break out the tractor and blower for many of them due to the amount of snow we got. 3 weeks of looking over my shoulder and i decided to get rid of the tractor and blower and bought a skid steer. I still need to pick up a blower for it but stumbled into an 84" snoVac nearly new for about the same price of a skid steer blower. Just wondered if anyone has any experience with them? I think it would be the cats ass for many of my properties......

https://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mjstef said:


> I have a bunch of narrow residentials. This past winter i had to break out the tractor and blower for many of them due to the amount of snow we got. 3 weeks of looking over my shoulder and i decided to get rid of the tractor and blower and bought a skid steer. I still need to pick up a blower for it but stumbled into an 84" snoVac nearly new for about the same price of a skid steer blower. Just wondered if anyone has any experience with them? I think it would be the cats ass for many of my properties......
> 
> https://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php


 Lots of guys got pickup truck blowers. Since you already invested in the skid it's a tough call.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks both metrically and impurlly heavy...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw this guy last winter in the U.P. Michigan


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Saw this guy last winter in the U.P. Michigan
> 
> View attachment 194954


 If you already invested in the skid and don't have a blower but need one, For the same money would you rather have the blower on the skid or the pickup?


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Really not excited about dragging the skid around in the salt......


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

But if this truck blower will work as good or better than a skid without dragging a trailer around and sometimes having to back down half mile dead end roads it might be a smart move.......


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mjstef said:


> But if this truck blower will work as good or better than a skid without dragging a trailer around and sometimes having to back down half mile dead end roads it might be a smart move.......


 I agree, sounds like the truck mount is for you. Good luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometime you got to here more about your situation. I was thinking you might be roading the skid. If you got to drag it on a trailer most definitely not. Create nothing but a PITA for yourself not to mention the time you will loose loading and unloading.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone else ever seen one run?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mjstef said:


> Anyone else ever seen one run?


 Have no Idea if they were a snovac but the ones I did see done a great job.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Would think the skidsteer would be much more maneuverable in the tight driveways. Can also lift the blower up on the skid pretty high to cut back piles much easier (from the town plows)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much time do you have?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

1250 lbs plus sitting out that far , you would need a heavy built truck to handle it . I dont think 38 hp would have enough power for banks or heavy snow .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I dont think 38 hp would have enough power for banks or heavy snow .


Hence the question regarding time.

If the OP wants a blower that is going to be efficient with his time, he better start looking for an airport blower.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Saw this guy last winter in the U.P. Michigan
> 
> View attachment 194954


And, its a YJ. I think the ews fleet needs one.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Edit


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> 1250 lbs plus sitting out that far , you would need a heavy built truck to handle it . I dont think 38 hp would have enough power for banks or heavy snow .


Shawzer, My vee plow with wings is already 1,100#


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hence the question regarding time.
> 
> If the OP wants a blower that is going to be efficient with his time, he better start looking for an airport blower.


I have access to a Unimog if **** gets real. These are strictly vacation homes with a 6" threshold. No real hurry to get them done.....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Might as well purchase one and let us know how well it works for you .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When you say you had a blower on a tractor, was it an inverted blower?

The skid steer that you bought, is it high flow?

I have never used a truck blower, but everyone that you talk to that has admits they super slow.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> When you say you had a blower on a tractor, was it an inverted blower?
> 
> The skid steer that you bought, is it high flow?
> 
> I have never used a truck blower, but everyone that you talk to that has admits they super slow.


Standard flow 25 GPM. Hydraulic HP is 43 horse which is 8 more horse than my tractor was....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mjstef said:


> Standard flow 25 GPM. Hydraulic HP is 43 horse which is 8 more horse than my tractor was....


You ran a hydraulic blower on the tractor?


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> You ran a hydraulic blower on the tractor?


No, I was comparing Hydraulic HP to PTO HP


----------

